

Reddit’s Future Is the Future of the Internet - davidgerard
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/reddits-future-future-internet/

======
paulhauggis
"you know it when you see it"

This is exactly what officials said when they were banning porn due to it
being "offensive".

The problem I have is that many communities use this to stifle free speech and
push a narrative rather than actually help the community.

For example, if I say I dislike gay marriage in a discussion, will this be
considered 'offensive'? How about if I say I don't like Christians?

I will be waiting to see which types of speech they deem offensive and which
types they don't.

The real reason they are doing this is because advertisers won't go near it.

~~~
davidgerard
>For example, if I say I dislike gay marriage in a discussion, will this be
considered 'offensive'? How about if I say I don't like Christians?

Because that's totally comparable to /r/coontown, which is what we're actually
talking about here.

I note spez's change of tune over the years:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/6m87a/can_we_ban...](https://np.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/6m87a/can_we_ban_this_extremely_racist_asshole/c0497kd)

It's almost as if the "free speech means no moderation" ideology was only
developed as an excuse to justify not spending money and effort on developing
usable moderation tools!

